# issues with 03 chevy 1500 HD crewcab. no accelerate and data loss pop on dash.



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well it stumble us first time.

It 2003 Chevy 1500 HD with crew cab it have 8 lugs on rim. Engine is 6.0L V8.

It would drive fine random it stop accelerate nothing happened on gas pedal it just idle. Pull over then turn off and wait for 1 min then try again it work like fine.

It pop say Data loss on dashboard. Engine light is on.

Try another computer same problem. Someone told me there were recalled on defective computer in that truck. it almost 6 years old with 135,000 miles.


Did you have this problem before?

I have done with Ford 5.4L it was electric Throttle body that failed very pricey to replaced.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Just a thought,but we had alot of problems with a ground wire rubbing through at the back of the intake manifold.
Did alot of these repairs when i was at the stealership.
Usually need a small mirror to see the wire harness behind and see if it has rubbed.
The DIC will normaly show a Reduced Power message.
Can be a very intermit.problem too.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I check ground cable from cab to back of engine it look ok to me.

I look at left side where wiring harness but they are cover in plastic hose. 


I notice if I wriggle connector to TPS or throttle body where it provide electric though control to open butterfly it just DIED then try start it ok until you wriggle connector it went died again.

We unplugged it look ok but little dust so we put die electric grease so we not sure if it fix.


Have 4 error codes
P1516
P0220
P0120
P2135

they say it cause by failed electric connector or failed TPS cause.

Is this common for gm truck?


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I wouldn't say it is common,but is does happen.
It is not one of the main heavy grounds that is the problem.
It is a small wire in a bundle of loom that runs around to the backside of the motor.
It very well could be your TPS sensor crapping on you,but i would check the the wires 
going to it as well if you say you wiggled the connection and the truck died.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

purplehavoc;872944 said:


> I wouldn't say it is common,but is does happen.
> It is not one of the main heavy grounds that is the problem.
> It is a small wire in a bundle of loom that runs around to the backside of the motor.
> It very well could be your TPS sensor crapping on you,but i would check the the wires
> going to it as well if you say you wiggled the connection and the truck died.


Yes if I wiggled the connection on TPS sensor and truck died.

we try die electric grease and wait see what happened.
But owner's wife don't trust this and want new TPS sensor. She is tired of pull over to restart. She found new tps sensor for $180.

Funny the shop haven't found problem and keep think it was bad computers. I found it was TPS.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Lab scope would pick that up easily.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Problem come back again. Almost 1 month no issues until now. 

Got error code. P1516. We check throttle body with scanner it work great. 

We check battery it good.

We check ground strap cable on driver side. It been soak in dirty oil. You think that cause?

We been hunt for black/white strip wire. Found on oil sensor. It look ok no loose or crack.


We start hate GM now.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;922972 said:


> Problem come back again. Almost 1 month no issues until now.
> 
> Got error code. P1516. We check throttle body with scanner it work great.
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with the IFS! perhaps if it had a SFA there would be no probems


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

BigLou80;924366 said:


> I think it has to do with the IFS! perhaps if it had a SFA there would be no probems


You think it good idea to say about IFS.

we are lose patient with this electric grembel we try find why it have issues now. it was work fine for 1 month it come back again.

You think it fun for 6'5 guy crawl in engine area to look for black/white stripe wire in back of engine.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;924366 said:


> I think it has to do with the IFS! perhaps if it had a SFA there would be no probems


Quite possible Lou. But more likely it's Obama screwing with your head via the OnStar. :laughing:

Replace the pigtail Mill...the pins are loose.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B;924555 said:


> Quite possible Lou. But more likely it's Obama screwing with your head via the OnStar. :laughing:


I knew there would be consquence's from letting Obama mange GM


----------

